# Jazzy - another NCMR Rescue



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jazzy is a new NCMR Rescue that is being fostered in Ellensburg,WA as her owner was recently placed into an assisted living facility. Jazzy is 7 years old, 10 pounds and is completely housetrained. If you know someone that would like to add Jazzy to their family, please refer them to NCMR to complete an adotpion application. Let's help get her adopted. :thumbsup: Just look at that precious face. :wub:


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Jazzy you are a cutie I hope you get adopted soon.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

she is adorable :wub: how could anyone resist that little face?? :wub:


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Oh Sweet Baby* Good Luck**
*Nickee**


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

She looks like Phoebe Trixibell. Her owner must miss her terribly. I hope she gets a loving home right away!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

What a beautiful baby! I wish someone in her family could have kept her so she could have visited her Mommy in the assisted living  . Maybe her forever family will be able to offer her visits there. Praying.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

So cute! I hope she finds a forever loving home soon!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh she is adorable I hope she finds a good home.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

She is so precious. Hope her furever home comes soon.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

It's so sad when people have to give up their pets when they go to assisted living or a nursing facility. I hope Jazzy gets a new home very soon. :wub:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Its a shame that the owner had to give her up!!! I feel more sorry for Jazzy than anything to have her family ripped away from her just like that!!! I hope Jazzy gets a ideal perfect forever home!!!! Geez once again to far away, I would so take her in even just to foster!!!!


----------

